# just for you narf for brains



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

and coke thru the nose on that one !! good stuff !!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Lol, glad to see somebody besides myself is hard at work. I havnt seen that cartoon since I was probably 7 or 8 yrs old.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

you know your actually the first person to ever put 2 and 2 together and figure that out by the way lol


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

narfbrain said:


> you know your actually the first person to ever put 2 and 2 together and figure that out by the way lol


that boy Walker .. Hes so bright his momma calls him sun lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice. was one of my favorite cartoons back in the day.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

So narf, can we call you pinky now?


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

haha


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

DaveMK1 said:


> So narf, can we call you pinky now?


you do what you gotta do....poink.....lol i made that as my email when i was young and still use it......so makes it easy for usernames.....and yes pinky and the brain still kick [email protected]$!!!!!! just too bad its not on anymore otherwise i might be watching it right now lol


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

"So what are we gonna do today brain?" That show was the nutz!


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

are you pondering what im pondering


----------

